

Ask HN: Is there an equivalent of lean or agile for recruiting? - dlf

This is more or less a random thought, but I've noticed that recruiting has basically continued to do business the same way for decades with no major disruptions to their business process.<p>Everyone says that recruiting is broken, so is a fundamental change to the way recruiting is done be appropriate? If so, what would it look like?
======
merinid
Work with people in a freelance capacity first. It's kind of tricky because it
can be perceived as dishonest. But as long as you're open and serious about
it, and convey that to the candidate, it can work.

~~~
dlf
That's definitely interesting, but I was thinking more recruiting as an
industry. That feels more like a recruiting hack, which may be where industry
disruption starts.

